# The Group



## kc5tpy (Nov 10, 2016)

I hear crickets chirping.  Taps is playing the background.

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 10, 2016)

Pretty much like all the other groups here. I can't remember the last time I saw anything in the Oregon group posted. Even the smoker specific groups, like WSM, GOSM, Chargriller etc very rarely get posts and when they do they often go unanswered.


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Danny, just had our first snowfall in the area and a hard frost this morning but I still haven't put the Webber into hibernation. Been very busy (by my standards [emoji]128514[/emoji]) helping my son as he's just gone self employed and has bought a 40 year old Unimog, a twin drum timber winch and a wood chipper that all need lots of tlc ! He's dropped off a pile of apple and cherry wood that I'll let season and then put through the chipper, removing the bark first will be a pain though.
Managed to do some chicken schwarma last week on the webber with some home made pitta breads done in the pizza oven and baked a loaf once the oven had cooled down a shade.













IMG-20161013-WA0001.jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ Nov 11, 2016


















20161102_203547.jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ Nov 11, 2016


----------



## wade (Nov 11, 2016)

jockaneezer said:


> Hi Danny, just had our first snowfall in the area and a hard frost this morning but I still haven't put the Webber into hibernation.


Hasn't anyone told you that Webers do not hibernate. In fact they get very lonely over the winter when a lot of people ignore them. At least go and see it at Christmas. It would be very happy if you were entrust it with your Christmas turkey this year...


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 11, 2016)

Just going to start my Sausage Making Weekend! Looking at 4-5 different Sausage plus Black Pudding.


----------



## wade (Nov 11, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Just going to start my Sausage Making Weekend! Looking at 4-5 different Sausage plus Black Pudding.


Now that sounds like fun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Fresh or dried blood for the black pudding?


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 11, 2016)

Wade said:


> Now that sounds like fun Thumbs Up . Fresh or dried blood for the black pudding?



It's dried blood only, you can not buy blood unless you slaughter the pigs yourself.

Quick preview of this afternoon efforts.

Meat Sticks,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016






Be cooked in 20 minutes, got a lovely Mahogany colour to them.

Beef Jerky marinating for tomorrow,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016






Kielbasa,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016






Stuffed and ready to smoke tomorrow,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016






Will post up recipes when finished.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 11, 2016)

Getting there













IMG_0191.JPG



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016


----------



## wade (Nov 11, 2016)

Looking good Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello Case.  Good to hear from ya buddy.  The Groups need room to grow or they will stagnate.  So long as they are INCLUSIVE  and not EXCLUSIVE. I don't see a problem.Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 11, 2016)

GRAME!  Where have ya been buddy??  Good to hear from one of the first members.  They call ya OG in the States.  OG is Original Gang Member.  You were one our OG.  Glad to hear from ya.  Looks like hard work there.A Good loaf is needed to keep up moral.  Don't stay away so long buddy.  Just log in and say Hello once in while.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 12, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> I hear crickets chirping.  Taps is playing the background.
> 
> Danny


Lol Danny - It is that time of the year I think. We will have to rattle some cages to get more people out smoking. What are you going to be smoking between now and Christmas?


----------



## wade (Nov 12, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Just going to start my Sausage Making Weekend! Looking at 4-5 different Sausage plus Black Pudding.


Steve - this post is getting lost in here and certainly deserves more prominence. How about putting it in its own thread.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 12, 2016)

Wade said:


> Steve - this post is getting lost in here and certainly deserves more prominence. How about putting it in its own thread. Thumbs Up



Will do when it's complete, just keeping up interest in the group, will also post a link on this thread to it.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello Wade.  You are right buddy.  The British weather is settling in.  I wanted to smoke a turkey for Christmas but you can't take that chance this time of year.  We will have 14 for Christmas.  You can't serve dinner without turkey.  I will try to smoke something that doesn't take so long.  Couple of ribeyes come to mind.  Getting hungry.  Gotta look through the fridge and drag out the Weber.  Speak soon.  Keep Smokin.

Danny


----------



## ukcommando (Nov 25, 2016)

hi guys, im still about, !!

looking through the forums etc when time and work allows, im still looking at putting my UDS through its paces this coming winter, be a shame to have such a nice piece of home made hardware standing idle for so long!!

catch you all soon

Lee.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 25, 2016)

Good to hear from ya Lee.  It's that time of year.  If ANYONE has a post please do so.  I was gonna smoke a turkey.  I had thought just the 2 of us.   The Missus then told me the whole family was coming so I thought I could not risk the weather.  Weather permitting I WILL smoke a chicken or 2 to add to the meal.  I will post; weather permitting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 25, 2016)

Some Beef Jerky done today












image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 25, 2016






Will post use,full Q.


----------



## ukcommando (Nov 25, 2016)

nice Danny, keep her smoking


----------



## ukcommando (Nov 25, 2016)

that looks yummy mate


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 10, 2016)

I hear crickets chirping.  Taps is playing the background.

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 10, 2016)

Pretty much like all the other groups here. I can't remember the last time I saw anything in the Oregon group posted. Even the smoker specific groups, like WSM, GOSM, Chargriller etc very rarely get posts and when they do they often go unanswered.


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Danny, just had our first snowfall in the area and a hard frost this morning but I still haven't put the Webber into hibernation. Been very busy (by my standards [emoji]128514[/emoji]) helping my son as he's just gone self employed and has bought a 40 year old Unimog, a twin drum timber winch and a wood chipper that all need lots of tlc ! He's dropped off a pile of apple and cherry wood that I'll let season and then put through the chipper, removing the bark first will be a pain though.
Managed to do some chicken schwarma last week on the webber with some home made pitta breads done in the pizza oven and baked a loaf once the oven had cooled down a shade.













IMG-20161013-WA0001.jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ Nov 11, 2016


















20161102_203547.jpg



__ jockaneezer
__ Nov 11, 2016


----------



## wade (Nov 11, 2016)

jockaneezer said:


> Hi Danny, just had our first snowfall in the area and a hard frost this morning but I still haven't put the Webber into hibernation.


Hasn't anyone told you that Webers do not hibernate. In fact they get very lonely over the winter when a lot of people ignore them. At least go and see it at Christmas. It would be very happy if you were entrust it with your Christmas turkey this year...


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 11, 2016)

Just going to start my Sausage Making Weekend! Looking at 4-5 different Sausage plus Black Pudding.


----------



## wade (Nov 11, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Just going to start my Sausage Making Weekend! Looking at 4-5 different Sausage plus Black Pudding.


Now that sounds like fun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Fresh or dried blood for the black pudding?


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 11, 2016)

Wade said:


> Now that sounds like fun Thumbs Up . Fresh or dried blood for the black pudding?



It's dried blood only, you can not buy blood unless you slaughter the pigs yourself.

Quick preview of this afternoon efforts.

Meat Sticks,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016






Be cooked in 20 minutes, got a lovely Mahogany colour to them.

Beef Jerky marinating for tomorrow,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016






Kielbasa,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016






Stuffed and ready to smoke tomorrow,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016






Will post up recipes when finished.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 11, 2016)

Getting there













IMG_0191.JPG



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 11, 2016


----------



## wade (Nov 11, 2016)

Looking good Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello Case.  Good to hear from ya buddy.  The Groups need room to grow or they will stagnate.  So long as they are INCLUSIVE  and not EXCLUSIVE. I don't see a problem.Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 11, 2016)

GRAME!  Where have ya been buddy??  Good to hear from one of the first members.  They call ya OG in the States.  OG is Original Gang Member.  You were one our OG.  Glad to hear from ya.  Looks like hard work there.A Good loaf is needed to keep up moral.  Don't stay away so long buddy.  Just log in and say Hello once in while.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 12, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> I hear crickets chirping.  Taps is playing the background.
> 
> Danny


Lol Danny - It is that time of the year I think. We will have to rattle some cages to get more people out smoking. What are you going to be smoking between now and Christmas?


----------



## wade (Nov 12, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Just going to start my Sausage Making Weekend! Looking at 4-5 different Sausage plus Black Pudding.


Steve - this post is getting lost in here and certainly deserves more prominence. How about putting it in its own thread.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 12, 2016)

Wade said:


> Steve - this post is getting lost in here and certainly deserves more prominence. How about putting it in its own thread. Thumbs Up



Will do when it's complete, just keeping up interest in the group, will also post a link on this thread to it.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello Wade.  You are right buddy.  The British weather is settling in.  I wanted to smoke a turkey for Christmas but you can't take that chance this time of year.  We will have 14 for Christmas.  You can't serve dinner without turkey.  I will try to smoke something that doesn't take so long.  Couple of ribeyes come to mind.  Getting hungry.  Gotta look through the fridge and drag out the Weber.  Speak soon.  Keep Smokin.

Danny


----------



## ukcommando (Nov 25, 2016)

hi guys, im still about, !!

looking through the forums etc when time and work allows, im still looking at putting my UDS through its paces this coming winter, be a shame to have such a nice piece of home made hardware standing idle for so long!!

catch you all soon

Lee.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 25, 2016)

Good to hear from ya Lee.  It's that time of year.  If ANYONE has a post please do so.  I was gonna smoke a turkey.  I had thought just the 2 of us.   The Missus then told me the whole family was coming so I thought I could not risk the weather.  Weather permitting I WILL smoke a chicken or 2 to add to the meal.  I will post; weather permitting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 25, 2016)

Some Beef Jerky done today












image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 25, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 25, 2016






Will post use,full Q.


----------



## ukcommando (Nov 25, 2016)

nice Danny, keep her smoking


----------



## ukcommando (Nov 25, 2016)

that looks yummy mate


----------

